# Egg quality



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Peter,

hope you are enjoying your break. Wonder if you could answer some questions about egg quality when you get back. 

(1) Can you test for egg quality and if so how?

(2) If you have high rate of fertilisation then does this suggest egg quality is not a big problem?

(3) Do embryos with better cell division mean a better liklihood of pregnancy?

(4) How many cells is normal after 2 days?

(5) If embryos are 2 rather than 4 cells after 2 days does this also show a possible problem with egg quality?

(6) If embryos are only 2 cells after 2 days would it be better to do transfer on day 3 when they may be 4 or 8 cells?

Many thnaks for your help. 

Love Allison
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



AllisonT said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> hope you are enjoying your break. Wonder if you could answer some questions about egg quality when you get back.
> 
> ...


----------

